# Are MAC cosmetics cheaper at the airport?



## elle_simpson (Jun 1, 2008)

Going to australia soon for year , so need to stock up on mac. im flying from heathrow - is it cheaper to buy from there or same price as any UK store? also i stop in hong kong on the way to oz, and i know they have a mac store in the airport so wondering if it cheaper to buy there or buy from heathrow


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

my friend flies from Heathrow alot and buys her MAC there...she said its cheaper but not too much of a difference


----------



## neeshie (Jun 1, 2008)

MAC at Heathrow is 15% off reular UK prices, basically you don't pay VAT. 

Not sure about HK prices - maybe have a look at the Asia MAC forum?

However the airport stores don't always have everything, but they also have some palettes that you can't get in regular stores.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you weren't asking for this airport in particular, but Dublin Airport sells MAC and it is a tad cheaper to get it there. Might be of interest to some!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## Skeeta (Jun 4, 2008)

Definitely stock up before you come to Australia.  The prices here are much more expensive.  Can't wait to go back to the states so I can stock up on some much needed makeup!


----------

